# was ist JPA und Apache Olingo?



## JIZZES (15. Mai 2016)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich wollte euch fragen, was explizit der Unterschied zwischen JPA und Apache Olingo ist? Ist Apache Olingo nicht eine Libary, die JPA unterstützt? Oder verwechsel ich das? Wenn ich mir im Internet die einschlägigen Seiten mir durchlese, lässt es mich im Anschluss leicht verwirrt zurück. Vielleicht kann mir jemand diesen Sachverhalt kurz erläutern 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## BuckRogers (20. Mai 2016)

Hi,

einfach ausgedrückt: 
- JPA transportiert die die Daten von der Datenbank in Objeke. 
- Olingo befähigt deine Anwendung die Objekte/Strukturen noch viel weiter zu tragen (bspw. andere Anwendungen auf anderen Servern)


----------

